# Tara Reid Bei dieser Liebe schmilzt jedes Eis!



## Mandalorianer (26 Jan. 2011)

*Tara Reid
Bei dieser Liebe schmilzt jedes Eis!
​*
*
Ja, es hat „Zoom“ gemacht: Hollywoodstar Tara Reid hat ihre große Liebe gefunden. Doch wer ist er nur, der schöne Mann, der sie so augenscheinlich glücklich macht? Wir fanden es heraus. Eine Spurensuche ... ​*

Eine Stadt erstrahlt in diesen Tagen im Glamour wie lange nicht mehr: Starauflauf in Paris, der Stadt der Liebe. Der Grund: die legendären Modenschauen der Luxus-Couturiers unterhalb des Eiffelturms. Und wir trauen kaum unseren Augen! In der Front-Row des Nobel-Kreateurs „Valentino“ entdecken wir US-Star Tara Reid (35, „American Pie“) – verliebt wie nie. Stuhl an Stuhl mit einem wunderschönen, jungen, unbekannten Mann. Das Paar lacht ausgelassen. Es tuschelt, kichert, flirtet und strahlt, als wollten sie die Lichtspots auf dem Catwalk ersetzen. Die Blondine und der Mann an ihrer Seite können die Finger nicht voneinander lassen. So schön kann Liebe also sein – besonders in diesen kalten Januar-Tagen ...

Doch mit wem kichert Tara Reid so verliebt, wen knutscht sie da? Liegt dem Hollywoodstar, der ultra-sexy Blondine, doch ein Millionen Männer-Publikum zu Füßen (vergangenen Dezember zierte sie das Cover des deutschen Playboy). Wer ist der Mann, der sie so glücklich macht? Tara Reid zu BUNTE-Autorin Amélie Besirsky: „Das ist Michael Lillelund. Er ist meine große Liebe!“

Tara, die seit ihrer gelösten Verlobung im April 2010 immer wieder in wechselnder Herrenbegleitung gesichtet worden war, schwebte direkt mit Michael aus dessen Heimat Dänemark in die Seine-Metropole ein. Der smarte dänische Selfmade-Millionär Michael Lillelund ist in Paris geschäftlich für seine Juwelen-Company „Shamballa Jewels“ auf den Couture-Schauen unterwegs. Heute steht der Designer „Valentino“ auf dem Programm, am Donnerstag „Colette“.

Im Rausch der Liebe jetten sie gemeinsam um die Welt ... von L.A. nach Skandinavien, nächste Woche steht eine Shop-Eröffnung in Miami auf dem Plan. 

*Ein Paar wie aus dem Bilderbuch*

Können diese Augen lügen? Die liebevolle Mimik des Glamour-Paares verrät mehr als tausend Worte: Tara, verführerisch, mit ihren sexy Kurven und dem Husky-Hundeblick ist ganz vernarrt in Michael, den smarten Dänen mit dem blonden Strubbelhaar, dem verschmitzten Lausbuben-Lächeln und den himmelblauen Augen.

Erstmal richtig begegnet sind sich die beiden im Dezember auf der Party eines gemeinsamen französischen Freundes in Los Angeles. Taras Mutter Donna erzählt exklusiv in BUNTE von diesem Treffen: „Es hat regelrecht Zoom gemacht. Ein magischer Augenblick für die beiden.“ Die Mutter des Hollywoodstars ist stolz auf die Verbindung. Sie fährt fort: „Tara kam in dieser Nacht nach Hause – eigentlich war sie mit anderen Freunden zu der Dinner-Party gegangen – und war wie verhext von Michael. Und er wohl genauso von ihr!“ Seit diesem „magischen Moment“ sind beide unzertrennlich.

Auch Freunde der US-Schauspielerin bestätigen: „Sie sind wie Ying und Yang. Er ist das fehlende Gegenstück zu ihr.“ Mutter Donna beschreibt die innige Liebe des US-Stars zu dem dänischen Geschäftsmann folgendermaßen: „Ich habe meine Tochter noch nie so glücklich gesehen! Das Schicksal hat diesen feinsinnigen, gut erzogenen, tollen Mann Tara geschickt.“ Lillelund hat einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen. Donna Reid, 54, Zu BUNTE: „Die beiden sind wie kleine Hundewelpen, die sich dauernd beschnuppern müssen“, schwärmt sie. „Sie gehen extrem respekt- und liebevoll miteinander um. Sie können keine Minute ohne einander sein.“ Donna Reid weiß: „Er ist der Richtige für Tara, und das weiß sie auch.“ Die Familie ist vom Schwiegersohn in spe begeistert. Michael Lillelund wurde herzlich von den Verwandten aufgenommen. Donna Reid: „Sogar mein Mann Tom liebt Taras Michael. Mit seinem Vorgänger waren wir dagegen nie einverstanden!“

*Das Tagebuch ihrer Liebe*

Mitte Dezember trifft sich das Traumpaar auf einer Party in L.A. Tags darauf reist die Schauspielerin zum Ski-Opening nach Gstaad in die Schweiz. Ihre Reise führt sie weiter nach Uruguay. Michael Lillelund, der inzwischen den Geschäften in seiner Heimat nachgeht, hält es ohne Tara nicht mehr aus. Er gesteht ihr: „Seit ich Dich kenne, fühle ich mich wie ein kleiner Junge. Du machst mich glücklich. Ich möchte keine Sekunde mehr ohne Dich sein. Bitte komm zurück!“ Tara Reid bricht ihren Auslandsbesuch vorzeitig ab und fliegt zu Michael nach Dänemark. Er stellt sie seinen Eltern vor. Die beiden verbringen Weihnachten zusammen. Tara trägt zum Fest ein weißes Kleid. Spielt sie da etwa schon mit Hochzeitsgedanken?

Wegen eisiger Temperaturen (bis minus 20 Grad) und Unwettern in Skandinavien verlängert das Paar den Weihnachtsurlaub in Michaels Heimat ungewollt. Sie kommen aus dem kalten Norden einfach nicht weg. Anfang Januar fliegt Tara zu ihrer Familie und ihrem Mischlingshündchen „Pacha“ zurück nach L.A., Michael Lillelund reist ihr hinterher. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt lernen auch Taras Eltern den smarten Dänen kennen und schätzen! Erster offizieller Auftritt: Gemeinsam besucht das Paar die Golden Globes am 16. Januar. Danach fliegen sie zurück nach Dänemark. Jetzt genießen sie ihre Liebe in Paris. Wohin wird der Weg der Liebe sie führen?

*Hoffentlich hat Sie endlich Ihr Glück gefunden
Gruss Gollum*


----------

